# [SOLVED] Mouse Drift Star Wars Battlefront 2



## john7401 (Sep 18, 2010)

For a long time I quit playing this game because as soon as the mouse becomes visible as the game is loading, the mouse starts drifting into the top left corner of the screen. I can move it around and away from that but as soon as I stop moving it it will drift back. Even if I move it over the buttons it still wont click them. 

The game ran perfectly fine on my computer in the past and there is nothing wrong with the mouse either. I've tried re-installing the game multiple times with the same issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mouse Drift Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Do you have any other controllers plugged in, like a second mouse, joystick or steering wheel?

If it's a laptop with a touchpad, is there a mouse plugged in as well?


----------



## john7401 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Drift Star Wars Battlefront 2*

Oh yeah. I'll try to disconnect the joystick. (I haven't used it in years anyway...). No laptop either.


----------



## john7401 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Mouse Drift Star Wars Battlefront 2*

It worked. Thanks. I feel a little ignorant right now >.>


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Mouse Drift Star Wars Battlefront 2*

No worries. It's a common problem. :smile:


----------

